# Bland Mu Shu pork



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Is Mu Shu pork supposed to be two steps away from hospital food?  We use the standard recipes with nappa cabbage, scallions, mushrooms, ginger, garlic, soy sauce rice wine, sesame oil , hoisin, eggs, etc. The only real variations I've seen have to do with cooking the pork or the eggs first.
The result tastes OK  but nothing special. I end up adding Dijon mustard to my wrapper just to give the dish some umph.
I'm wondering if the cabbage has a tendency to wash out the other flavors. I bought a jalapeno to throw in, but David just rolled his eyes. Perhaps that's not the best approach. Any suggestions for how to spice this up or intensify the flavors? Non-traditional is just fine with me.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds like you need some cloud ears and lily buds to really get the authentic flavor and texture you need.

Emily, also try Bok Choy instead of Napa cabbage because it stays crisper as cooked then Napa cabbage which tends to release it's liquid very quickly and will basically steam the pork instead of keeping it crisp.


----------

